# Conexant HD AUDIO Smart Audio 221 Drivers



## SilentSkies2889 (May 28, 2008)

Anyone have a link for drivers of Conexant HD AUDIO Smart Audio 221 sound card? I have HP Compaq Presario C762NR notebook computer with Windows Vista SP1. I have March 2008 drivers. I found newer ones awhile back but since I reformatted my harddrive, I can't remember where I found them. Conexant drivers are nearly impossible to find for specific model :4-dontkno.

*EDIT:*

HP Support for drivers is largely outdated for my notebook even though my notebook is 3 months old.


----------

